# Did you know your phone has an FM Radio?



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

I had no idea our phones have a built in FM Radio but they do. You need to plug in headphones, which act as an antenna, for it to play.

the APK is HERE

Who knew?


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

I did and there are 2 versions of that .apk, an older and a newer one, at differnt websites.


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad you realized this. It works great, I've been using it for months.


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry if it's a repost, I had no idea it existed, I wonder which version I have linked to?


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you install the file? If so,* Settings --> Applications --> Downloaded --> *find the* FM Radio* file and press it and it will tell you all the info, inculding version number.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Is there a way to make it work without headphones. I can't use headphones at work

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

juicy said:


> Is there a way to make it work without headphones. I can't use headphones at work
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Some people have taken an old pair of headphones and cut the end so they just use the plug. Either way, you can select an option in menu to play through the speaker instead. It just requires headphones because it also uses headphones as an antenna.


----------

